# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  USP Labs - Anabolic Pump and Powerful...waste of money?

## M302_Imola

Guys at the gym have been raving about USP Labs Anabolic Pump and Powerful, I searched this site but did see many reviews on whether this stuff was worth a $hit. Those of you that have used either one or both in conjuction let me know what you thought about it. I am currently cutting but would love to put on some lbm.

----------


## Flex-Appeal

i just started taking Powerfull. Can't really give my opinion yet butttt i hear great things about it from people who know their stuff and experienced it.
I dont think ill buy the anabolic pump though

----------


## M302_Imola

> i just started taking Powerfull. Can't really give my opinion yet butttt i hear great things about it from people who know their stuff and experienced it.
> I dont think ill buy the anabolic pump though


Yeah same here, some of trainers at my gym (a lot compete in shows) have been building it up. One of the trainers was doing arms the other day and had some insane pumps going on. I asked him what he was on and he told me "PowerFull". I am leaning more towards PowerFull right now, although anabolic pump sounds like it would be great for cutting as well. What are your goals at the moment (bulking, maintaining, or cutting)?

----------


## M302_Imola

USP Labs PowerFull users chime in

----------


## M302_Imola

Damn does anybody ever look in the supplement section anymore?!!!

----------


## EasyE

I used both plus Pslin. I never liked supplements besides creatine and proteine powder much. 

If used right they work amazing. If you eat lots of carbs anabolic pump is out of this world no doubt about it. You get a very long lasting dense pump that seems to mostly stay through out the day...Your muscles feel heavy if you eat enough things like oatmeal etc. 

Powerful worked well but you need to buy a few bottles of it. I know that I slept great on it, and seemed to make some great gains. 

If you have the cash get 2 bottles of each and run it. Way better than NO explode etc.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I used both plus Pslin. I never liked supplements besides creatine and proteine powder much. 
> 
> If used right they work amazing. If you eat lots of carbs anabolic pump is out of this world no doubt about it. You get a very long lasting dense pump that seems to mostly stay through out the day...Your muscles feel heavy if you eat enough things like oatmeal etc. 
> 
> Powerful worked well but you need to buy a few bottles of it. I know that I slept great on it, and seemed to make some great gains. 
> 
> If you have the cash get 2 bottles of each and run it. Way better than NO explode etc.


Thanks man that is a great breakdown of the products. I thought about running the anabolic pump with the powerfull but I am carb cycling right now (currently cutting, with a high, low, then no carb rotation) and I here that AP needs tons of carbs to become effective. Seems as though I would only benefit from the AP two days out of the week (my high carb days). Is my understanding of the product correct? I thought about using it when I decide to lean bulk. Powerfull seems like it would work well for me. I need something to up my natty test (still a little low from my cycle 2 months ago and yes I did do proper PCT) and give me that "pump" feeling while I am shedding away the fat right now. What do you think?

----------


## Flex-Appeal

im checking back in, and i would like to say i like this powerfull product. i am noticing the pumps are CRAZY with Powerfull and No-Xplode!

----------


## Flex-Appeal

helps me sleep great as well! which is very important for muscle growth

----------


## EasyE

I think you will like it. I just take one 15 min before any meal that has carbs in it and I get good results. I found one needed to load up a bit for a week or so taking one with every meal and eating lots of complex carbs. Once that phase was through it was real great. Pslin is worth every penny if you have the cash on hand. I used to take one and then have a weight gain shake with oatmeal and some fruit about 1.5 2hrs before a work out and I found the pumps were 2x as good as no-xpolde.. 

Powerfull= good sex drive and great sleep and good pumps. A good thing to run after a cycle I would think..

----------


## M302_Imola

Thanks guys just ordered a couple bottles of powerfull. Can't wait for it to arrive!

----------

